# New tool storage



## churchjw

I just picked up two larger steel map cases. They measure outside 44" deep and 54" wide.  The two stacked are 35" with a total of 10 draws each about 2" deep.  The inside usable space is a little smaller.  I put 50lbs of weight in a draw and it still slides easy so it should be good for tools.  My shop is small so not a lot of need for roll around tool boxes the three I have are plenty.  My plan is to do one draw for all my wrenches, sockets, drivers, and pliers, Then one for all my screwdrivers, punches ect..  I am going to wait till after Christmas to make the boards to organize the tools in each draw.  I figured by then I will have everything moved to where I want it. 







I have two more smaller ones that will be the base for my new electronics bench.  Should hold most all of my components. 

Jeff


----------



## righto88

Looking good!


----------



## fretsman

Those are an excellent find, Jeff, do you know what they were originally used for?

Dave


----------



## RandyM

fretsman said:


> Those are an excellent find, Jeff, do you know what they were originally used for?
> 
> Dave



He said maps, which means he doesn't. Let's see if someone else knows, only us old-timers recognize them. I guess I am assuming you already know.


----------



## righto88

I store my blueprints in mine.


----------



## RandyM

JScott said:


> Easy there Randy. Some of us that know what these are don't like to be classified as "old timers"! Shoot fire, I'm only 54 and I know what those are for. In fact I see some every day. I wonder if they would sell me some of the smaller ones in the warehouse?!???



:rofl: You may not like it JS doesn't mean it ain't so. I too am 54.  :winner: Looks like Righto88 knows the answer. How old do you suppose he is?

WOW! Just did a search and they still sell them new. See here


----------



## churchjw

Yes, you are right they are drafting cases but these came out of the local university map library so I just went with that.  One of my jobs in high school was working at a drafting shop doing drawings and they had the same style cases only theirs were supper cool oak.

Jeff

LOL I didn't pay what the new ones cost.  Dang, I am betting the ones I got were heaver steel as well.  They weight 250lbs each.  And Randy notice map storage is the first thing on that companies list of usage :LOL::LOL::LOL:


----------



## fretsman

Yep, document cases (and I'm 46) but always love those cabinets and have wanted to find a nice set as our friend Jeff has. 
How does the saying go in this forum when someone finds a good deal? YOU SUCK Jeff! :LOL:

Still looking.... lol!
Dave


----------



## bptactical

Nice score!


----------



## schor

I used to be a draughtsman before computers/cad and drawing cabinets were never that large. Usually they were just oversize of an E size drawing which was 36x48. Maybe they are map cabinets?


----------



## RandyM

churchjw said:


> And Randy notice map storage is the first thing on that companies list of usage :LOL::LOL::LOL:



Ok, Ok, you're correct Jeff, they are flat files for large documents. But take note, your ingenuity for use is not listed, or wait is it the "and more" part? :think1:

All kidding aside, you can put a lot of stuff in those drawers. Just be sure the slides can take the weight as it can add up quickly as I am not sure this is a use they specifically had in mind. Great idea though. Thanks for posting.


----------



## churchjw

RandyM said:


> Ok, Ok, you're correct Jeff, they are flat files for large documents. But take note, your ingenuity for use is not listed, or wait is it the "and more" part? :think1:
> 
> All kidding aside, you can put a lot of stuff in those drawers. Just be sure the slides can take the weight as it can add up quickly as I am not sure this is a use they specifically had in mind. Great idea though. Thanks for posting.




Thanks man ).  I was worried about the weight also.  Last night I put all of my TIG filler rods in one of the drawers.  I think they are 5lbs tubes (maybe 3lbs) with most of them steel or stainless. 14 packs of them and the drawer still slides nice and smooth.  It has got to be better than 50lbs.  I think the trick is the weight has to be spread out.  I don't think they would handle that kind of weight right in the middle.  

Jeff


----------



## kd4gij

Where I used to work we used those cabinets to store overlay's for the compairitors.


----------



## Walltoddj

churchjw said:


> Thanks man ).  I was worried about the weight also.  Last night I put all of my TIG filler rods in one of the drawers.  I think they are 5lbs tubes (maybe 3lbs) with most of them steel or stainless. 14 packs of them and the drawer still slides nice and smooth.  It has got to be better than 50lbs.  I think the trick is the weight has to be spread out.  I don't think they would handle that kind of weight right in the middle.
> 
> Jeff



We used the for all our blueprints and drawings at GM and yes they were heavy. They were large prints almost the full size of the drawers and a good 1 1/2" thick.

Todd


----------



## CNCMAN

Were I work, our master blue prints are stored in those, sweet find.


----------



## ronboley

Now I really feel old...I've been in the engineering/architectural industry for over 40 years...and we always called those things "Flat Files".  I've owned and used many of those both made of metal like the ones you have and some made of oak.  I even inherited a set from an engineer I worked for that dated back to the 1890's.  We kept all of our building project drawings in them, usually 30"x42" sheets but up to 36" x 48" sheets.  Usually the drawers were full of original vellums or sepias, the "original" drawings that copies were made from prior to computer storage and printing....remember blue-lines and ammonia printing?  Then there were the "hanging files"...but that's another story.  

These are good storage if you have room for them.  And there should be some around to be had as these days "original" drawings on paper no longer exist in today's engineering or architectural offices.  Today everything is CAD and hard drive or cloud storage.


----------



## John Hasler

ronboley said:


> Now I really feel old...I've been in the engineering/architectural industry for over 40 years...and we always called those things "Flat Files".  I've owned and used many of those both made of metal like the ones you have and some made of oak.  I even inherited a set from an engineer I worked for that dated back to the 1890's.  We kept all of our building project drawings in them, usually 30"x42" sheets but up to 36" x 48" sheets.  Usually the drawers were full of original vellums or sepias, the "original" drawings that copies were made from prior to computer storage and printing....remember blue-lines and ammonia printing?  Then there were the "hanging files"...but that's another story.
> 
> These are good storage if you have room for them.  And there should be some around to be had as these days "original" drawings on paper no longer exist in today's engineering or architectural offices.  Today everything is CAD and hard drive or cloud storage.



I saw a number of those sell at the bankruptcy auction of a local steel fabricator last year.  At least $200 each.


----------



## Marco Bernardini

ronboley said:


> remember blue-lines and ammonia printing?



I bought ammonia (28 degrees Baumé) in 50 liters tanks 
When the ammonia was too weak for printing, it was still more concentrated than the one available at the groceries for floor cleaning, and I became the supplier of many grateful housewives…
I still have many rolls of tracing paper, too. They are useful when I have to "print" something too large for my printer but which don't require a lot of precision, like decorative shapes: I copy them directly from the screen with a sharpie.
About the drawing/maps drawers, a good way to keep bits and other round things inside them is to use a "corrugated foam" sheet, the type used for soundproofing, so things don't roll. There are hundreds of types of it, some even fireproof.


----------



## Kwikfab

love this site, I was just given one of those cabinets, 1st thought was great storage.  I ended up making a frame and top so its a bench on wheels, love it so far and its only half full


----------

